# What is the difference between signing in carnatic music and western music?



## Hiroko (Sep 24, 2010)

i ve been learning to play keyboard in western music and vocal in carnatic. my voice sounds better when i sing english songs than classical songs. is leaning like that helpful in anyway? or should i change to western in vocals? also tell me how they will teach vocals in western music..best answer gets 10 pts..

Enlarge Maxx


----------



## Ericacock (Feb 11, 2013)

Western music is better.I love all the songs.
clarinet and flute duets free music sheets


----------



## Ericacock (Feb 11, 2013)

Western music is better.I love all the songs.
clarinet and flute duets free music sheets


----------

